# How much Sausage for half tray?



## murphed (May 4, 2017)

I am making Sausage and Peppers, (2 half trays). How many lbs sausage per half tray and how many peppers/onions?

I am guessing 10 lbs, 8 peppers and 4 large onions? Am I close?


----------



## zeppo shanski (Dec 4, 2016)

Call up _Portillo's_ acting like a customer and ask them.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

How many people are you feeding?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

As much as the tray will hold without overcrowding.


----------



## murphed (May 4, 2017)

Turns out about 5.5 lbs was the answer for anyone interested.


----------

